# Miniature Donkeys!!!



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a Mini Donk to be a companion for my horse and so I can show it in 4-H Halter Classes. I just think they are adorable! 

What do you guys think??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have one that is about 34 inches tall and about 64 around. He is just the sweetest thing. I love mini-burros. He was my first riding "horse" when I was 3 and he was the first to buck me off. He was a 3 year old jack at the time. Luckily it wasn't far to fall.  They make great companion animals but they can be hard to keep inside the fence sometimes. They are also great for kids. You could also train him to pull a cart so that he could be more than just a companion animal. 

Here is Olen and his best friend Tiny (belgian mule)


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Equinspire (Feb 28, 2009)

What a great photo!!

I (unfortunately!) don't know much about donkeys, other than that some horses love them and some are terrified of them. My friend found a stray one once, wandering down the road, and it was really interesting seeing the different horses' reactions!

The oldest, quietest, most reliable horse on the property was terrified of it! Even after it was returned to its owner, this old mare was paranoid that it might still be there for several weeks afterwards.

The funny thing was that the spookiest, most difficult to handle horse on the property absolutely loved the donkey! They were hanging out together and grooming each other over the fence!

If your horse loves donkeys then I see no reason not to get one


----------



## cowgirlUp0013 (Nov 20, 2008)

i owned a miniature donkey for about 4 or 5 years. i loved the little guy. They are alot of fun and i trained him to cart. The little things love to be worked. i would recommend not owning one if you dont have any other equines... he picked up bad habits such as bitting. At his new home he is with three other mares and is the happest, nicest little guy ever. That is my only advice. other than that they are great animals and alot of fun to work with. They are really smart.. sometimes to smart :lol:


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

My sister has a mini donkey in the pasture with our horses. She is soooo sweet. It took our horses some time to adjust to her just like anything you put in the pasture. I think its worth mentioning though that not all the horses have taken up with her...although all tolerate her. One mare in paticular that is in with our horses adores the donkey. She runs around and trys to keep all the others away from the donkey. Oh yeah...and like someone else mentioned...my sisters donkey is truely and escape artist.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have two (they happen to be for sale and I happen to be in Az.... www.CheyAutRanch.com if you're interested although they might be sold... should know later today?) and they're a lot of fun  If mine aren't what you're looking for (or they are sold) but you really DO want to buy one, I know of a breeder near me that has quite a few for sale, including the gorgeous spotted ones. PM me if you'd like and I can give you his email and phone if you'd like. And yes, mine are good at escaping as well lol! They have a LOT of personality  I also have an awesome and affordable trainer if you want to have yours taught to drive. She taught my donk gelding to drive (as well as several of my horses). It's a blast


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i wouldn't do it. my minis and my horses freak out around each other. horses don't like the long ears is what i have heard ^^^ mine like to escape too, they tend to enjoy it and we have to get them back by leading them in the car


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

My horses generally get along with the donkeys; they take food from them from time to time, but no one is aggressive towards them, and my yearling loves the little ******s.

I've never had problems with the _donkeys_ escaping, but my miniature mule gets out of everything. The mule's my draft horse's best friend.

A pair might be better, or you may want to go with a miniature horse or introduce the horse to donkeys before hand, in case they are freaked out by them.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Very old thread!


----------



## WilliesZipsation (Dec 17, 2010)

I used to have a spotted mini donkey, he was a jack and his name was Horton. He was the best, super friendly and loved people. He brayed all the time and the church across the street from us said they would hear him during church! I would definitely recommend getting one, they're the best!


----------

